# Mountain Lion swims Colorado in Grand Canyon



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

How lucky you were to see a lion. I my whole life I have seen only one.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Dave, Just for the record, I didn't see this one, Howie did. All the best, tom


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for posting this Tom. I'd love to have seen how that creature moved, both in the water and on the bank.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Norton says this download is a threat:-(


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome pics. I've never seen a wild cat of any sort; unless you count the barn and alley variety; which are admittedly ferocious, in their own way. 

Norton's a prick. Don't listen to him.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Last Tuesday I saw two cats sprint from the river up a drainage at Foxton (near Resort Creek Rd i think). Nothing like this as it occurred in an instant. Four of our group likely passed within a few feet of them without even knowing. I doubt any of us would have noticed if they hadn't spooked. Good thing it was not slack water


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thick w/ cats down there!*

Years ago we were camped not far from this same area (when there were more sandy beaches to be had). One gal in our group asked if I'd come take a look at some cool tracks near were she'd been sleeping. She was the furthest paco pad down stream in our group. I figured it would be a toad or something, but was shocked to see that a massive lion had walked up the beach and sniffed her out! The tracks were as fresh as they get. The lion did a full lap of her paco within inches of her, wandered a little closer to the group, and left us all sleeping blissfully. 

To watch one swim across the river is such a lucky encounter, Awesome!! Even cats have a hell of a time dealing with the silt banks and dead tammies...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uYono8FMN4E

Recently seen running around Salida. Not sure of the choice to follow the cat and potentially put it into a corner...


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

jmacn said:


> Years ago we were camped not far from this same area (when there were more sandy beaches to be had). One gal in our group asked if I'd come take a look at some cool tracks near were she'd been sleeping. She was the furthest paco pad down stream in our group. I figured it would be a toad or something, but was shocked to see that a massive lion had walked up the beach and sniffed her out! The tracks were as fresh as they get. The lion did a full lap of her paco within inches of her, wandered a little closer to the group, and left us all sleeping blissfully.
> 
> To watch one swim across the river is such a lucky encounter, Awesome!! Even cats have a hell of a time dealing with the silt banks and dead tammies...


She was a very fortunate woman…..


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Seriously? Swimming cats? On purpose? 

Now I have seen it all. 

You want to see a wild cat, try getting any of my stinky old cats any where near even a bucket of water!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post and for everything RRFW is doing to try to protect this lion's habitat! If we all don't listen to RRFW all of the mountain lions in the Grand Canyon will end up with propeller scars like the manatees have!


----------

